# Special Appeal!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

_*"Pound to Sanctuary" *

I don't mean to be ungrateful, but I'm living in a concrete cell 
They said they'd find a home for me, but when, oh when, pray tell 
This place is really heaven, after some of the places I've known 
But my only one desire, is to have a place called "home"!

Every now and then someone passes, they peer between the bars 
I try to look my best for them, and not show them my scars 
A key in a lock is turning, I sit still quietly and hold my breath 
Is this my ticket out of here, or does it only mean my death?

One of my cellmates won a reprieve, smiling faces take him away 
The hours tick by, the night draws in, the end of another long day 
Before I sleep I hear voices outside, they write upon my chart 
In large black letter "Put to Sleep", my fate, my bleeding heart.

She came for me with a harness, gently passed it over my head 
I followed her out into the sunshine, and went wherever she led 
She bent down, gazed into my eyes, and held me by the chin 
She stroked me ever so softly, and told me my life would now begin!

She'd found me a dog loving family, they take care of my every need 
They are patient, kind and fun to be with, a wonderful home indeed 
I'm now living in the lap of luxury, it's a tale with a happy end 
But I couldn't just leave it there, for I've left behind a dear friend.

If you read this and can't offer him a home, consider offering a brief respite 
Because he's sitting in a cell like I was, and it might just be his last night 
The rescue will pay his expenses, he says "you won't even know he's there" 
Please search your soul, think about it, and let them know if you care.

*Written by an ex-pound inmate* 
(Sharon for Rescue Remedies)
Copyright © 2008_

*Could you foster a dog in your home for only 3 weeks or more? This would mean that we could move a known dog (tried & tested) into your home and that dog would benefit from having a home life and more attention. We can then use that free space to save another dog's life.

We are a London based dog rescue and are always looking fosterers. We are a special rescue for Fell/Patterdale Terriers, Lakeland & Irish Terriers and help other terriers, especially Jack Russells and Staffordshire Bull Terriers. We also actively help cross breeds, ex-kennel dogs or older dogs.

The criteria we look for are:

Ideally dog experience, to be aware of dogs needs
Active people to ensure dog gets 2x daily walks
Secure garden
Transport to collect or deliver a dog
Tolerant of toilet training/settling issues - often features in a new home.

Please contact us via our website at Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue London Hampshire Surrey Berkshire Kent Hertfordshire if you think you can help. Thank you. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We are still desparate for foster homes especially over Christmas when the kennels have no space. If you can foster for 2-3 weeks please get in touch via out website Rescue Remedies or send me a personal message.

Thank you.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi there

Just to give you an update. We have quite a number of rescue dogs in kennels at this time of year - all awaiting a foster home.

Please, please, please get in touch by going to our website Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue CLICK HERE and completing our Foster Questionnaire - CLICK HERE if you are able to help us. Even if you can only take a dog for 3 weeks it gives that dog some much needed TLC out of a cold damp kennel.

Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I am not in position to foster at the moment, but just want to say how rewarding fostering is, though it is so hard to let them go..... if you have the time it's definitely worth doing.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I have offered...but was too far away/unsuitable :-(


----------



## Daddydog (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi sharon

I sincerely would love to help, I want to speak to my wife about this too, were based in surrey, and currently have a 16 month old yellow lab who could often use some company sometimes...

Also, if it helps the charity, would you let my company sponsor and help out with your website to aleviate any cost's your charity incur in keeping it going?

If there is anything we can do from that perspective, we would really really love to. Since having our own yellow lab 16 months ago, he means the world to us, and has really opened our eyes on how great it is to share your life with a dog, so I'd certainly really love to help you guys if possible.

Please do drop me an email or PM anytime you like, but I shall certainly try to telephone you during the week.

Keep up the fantastic efforts I'm sure you all put in


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We would like to make a very serious appeal for foster homes. We currently have over 30 dogs in kennels and we need to reduce our numbers to 6 by the 15th July! Our kennels need their runs back for their summer boarding business so we have to get our dogs homed or into foster care fast.

If you live within an approx 1 hour drive of Croydon, Gatwick or Farnham and can foster a dog please, please, please, please get in touch.

Our foster form can be found on our forum at: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Foster's Support and liaison

Thank you!


----------



## Daddydog (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey Sharon

Maybe if you give people a breakdown of what dogs you have, ages and even maybe some pictures too, you will have far more success.

Otherwise its like saying, I have 30 cars that need to sell quickly with zero information 

Otherwise you will wind up spending even more time answering peoples repeated questions asking what dogs you have, how old and if you have any pictures and maybe any info on each dog's suitability or reasons why they are in a foster home.

Your asking for peoples help, and I'm sure there are lots of people happy to help, but at least give them a clue as to what your asking for other than just "help us foster 30 dogs....."

We (The wife and I) recently adopted a rescue Lab after fostering him for 2 weeks initially, but only because we had met him, seen him and had a reasonable amount of info on him and have since spend a considerable amount of time, effort and love helping him adjust and get over his agressive fear of strangers, along with the professional help of 2 behavioural trainers/specialists...

Despite the problems our new boy had/has, he is wonderful and I wouldnt give him up, ever... he's the most obedient, loyal, affectionate and loving dog we could wish for, and he has even taught our 18month old to fetch a ball long distance...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

> Maybe if you give people a breakdown of what dogs you have, ages and even maybe some pictures too, you will have far more success.
> 
> Otherwise its like saying, I have 30 cars that need to sell quickly with zero information
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your suggestion. If anyone would like to take a look at the dogs available for fostering please click on this link: Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Dogs Needing Homes - In Our Care - any dog needing a foster home has kennels/kennelled next to their name in the topic line.

Obviously our assessor will want to match the right dog to the right fosterer - just as we do when we rehome.



> If there is anything we can do from that perspective, we would really really love to.


I will send you a message as there may be something you can help us with.


----------



## Daddydog (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi Sharon

Look forward to hearing from you, I'm sure there is a lot we can do to help.


----------



## mr.stitches (Aug 1, 2008)

I used to live near Croydon....but now am in the Isle of Man!! Typical!

If ever you decide to foster further afield, I would certainly be interested.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

With kennels wanting their space back for summer boarders and people losing their jobs and homes, we are in dire need of fosterers. We have 3 dogs coming in and we don't have anywhere to put them! Here is an example:

Another couple lost their home. Nowhere for their dog to go. Drove it to 'a rescue' on Tuesday, but they didn't even need to get as far as the small print on the surrender form. They were told to take it back to their vets and have it put to sleep. They have had it sleeping in a friends garage, in a van for 2 nights plus. We have had him neutered last Friday with a view to us trying to find somewhere for him by tomorrow.

As far as we know he has no hangups with people, dogs or horses or medical problems and is happy to be brushed and bathed and is a worried old gentleman who just needs a twilight resting place. The 'other rescue' wouldn't even give him a chance, not because he's difficult or has a history, but just because he's old and therefore of no worth, so expendable. He has grown very loving over the last 3 yrs and now likes to sleep close by.

Owners have been told by new landlord they can only have 2 dogs not 3..and as they feel lucky to be able to take 2 they cant argue. However the landlord has agreed to them taking Max in until he is homed, so we will be doing a direct homing from his house.

These photos were taken after he was neutered so that's why he looks groggy...










































Circumstances like these occur everyday for us, so if you are able to foster we will be able to save a dog like this who hasn't got a chance. Please get in touch if you can foster for as little as 2-3 weeks or more if you can! Thank you.


----------



## Daddydog (Jan 3, 2009)

Wow, Max looks sooo chilled and warming... We took in a 4yr old rescue lab in similar circumstances nearly 4 months ago now and I have to say, our rescue lab is sooooooo affectionate and loving its nuts... hes a treasure to us...

Poor Max, I really truly hope he finds a good home quick, he looks like a great companion who would love a cuddle 

How old is Max?


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Max bless him is 14 years old. Looking woosie in the photos because he had just been neutered.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

Rescue Remedies said:


> With kennels wanting their space back for summer boarders and people losing their jobs and homes, we are in dire need of fosterers. We have 3 dogs coming in and we don't have anywhere to put them! Here is an example:
> 
> Another couple lost their home. Nowhere for their dog to go. Drove it to 'a rescue' on Tuesday, but they didn't even need to get as far as the small print on the surrender form. They were told to take it back to their vets and have it put to sleep. They have had it sleeping in a friends garage, in a van for 2 nights plus. We have had him neutered last Friday with a view to us trying to find somewhere for him by tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Awww, I wish I could take Max in but I'm miles away! These oldies certainly tug on my heartstrings, he's adorable :001_wub:


----------

